# Safari ne trouve pas le serveur...



## loicOuvrard (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Abonné internet par le câble (France Télécom Câble), d'abord Wanadoo, puis Modulonet, maintenant Numericable, j'ai récemment eu un souci du fait d'un changement d'adresses DNS de mon FAI.

J'ai besoin de connaître ces adresses du fait que j'ai 2 PC et 2 Macs sur un routeur Wifi Peabird. Comme de bien entendu, je n'ai rien obtenu de la hot-line qui a dû me coûter la bagatelle de 10 Euros. J'ai trouvé via Google plusieurs sites où sont listées toutes les adresses DNS des divers FAI, et ça a marché.

J'avais auparavant un accès via Modulonet, maintenant via Numericable, tout en ayant toujours des adresses emails @modulonet.fr. (Numericable a repris Modulonet depuis quelques mois).

Avec les PC, tout refonctionne normalement apparemment, uniquement après avoir rentré les bonnes adresses DNS. Avec le Mac, je recevais mes emails, mais aucun ne partait. En changeant le serveur smtp.modulonet.fr en smtp.numericable.fr, ça remarche. Un beau souk.

Maintenant, je trouve que Safari a de sérieux problèmes pour naviguer, je reçois régulièrement des messages «Safari ne peut pas trouver le serveur www.xxxx.yyy» avec une page blanche. C'est dû à quoi parce que tous ces serveurs existent, il m'a même fait le coup avec le serveur www.macg.co.

Y a-t-il moyen de régler ça sans repasser par la hot line, qui de toute manière répond :
«on ne supporte pas les routeurs».

Merci de votre aide.

Loïc


----------



## loicOuvrard (2 Février 2006)

Plus la peine.

J'ai enfin résolu mon pb. En fouillant tous les forums sur les réseaux et internet, j'ai constaté que mon réseau avec des adresses fixes avait l'air d'un alien. Mais c'était le seul moyen que j'avais trouvé il y a 2 ans pour faire tourner ma connexion partagée entre les 2 PC Wifi et les 2 Mac en Ethernet sur le routeur Peabird. J'avais obtenu les adresses DNS de mon FAI Modulonet à l'époque sans trop de difficultés et ça a bien marché jusqu'au 16 janvier dernier.

On m'avait bien dit (la hot line) de configurer les PC et Mac en DHCP, mais quand je faisais ça il y a 2 ans, pas d'internet.

Le fonctionnement du nouveau serveur par lequel je rentre aujourd'hui doit être différent parce que maintenant, j'ai mis tout le monde en DHCP, et tout roule.

Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un.

Ciao


----------

